# Vote! Vote! Vote!



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

A little cutie from AMAR needs our Votes! Let's show 'em what we got lol! Here's the quote from AMAR's Facebook page:

"Can you believe there are dog-people out there that do not know there are Maltese rescue organizations??? Chip - The Maltese Farm Dog, out little Spokesdog, is trying to change that. He's trying to win the American Dog Magazine Cover Photo Contest. Will you help us by voting for him???

It is real easy to vote. 1) Just click on the link in this message, and 2) click on the red Vote For Me! button. That's it. Just 2 clicks. (OK, 3-clicks if sometimes you need to reload or refresh the page.)

People and friends can vote every 1/2 day until July 2 at midnight. AND they can vote from each of their smart devices. 

*We would appreciate it if you would SHARE, and ask your friends to vote. Here's the link: **http://moderndogmagazine.com/coverdog/entry/chip-maltese-farm-dog** "*


Don't forget to share on your Facebook Fan pages...some of you have TONS of Facebook Fans that could really help out! 


Here's his Bio quote...Too cute! 
"My name is Chip and I am a Rescue Dog. I live on a little farm in Northern California where I am responsible for various critical farm chores. There are so many cutsie Maltese I needed to show the world the working side of my breed. I am very honored to be the Spokesdog for the American Maltese Association Rescue.

Age: 2 1/2 years
Nicknames: Chip-Dip
Likes: TOYS!!!!!
Dislikes: Peas
Favorite Foods: Cheese!!!!!
Favorite Pastimes: Playing with my AMAR foster brothers and sisters. or Toys!!!"


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I keep voting for him!! I love him and view his page all the time! He's quite the traveler!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Just voted for him!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I could not get the link uploaded does not it work on Pet Guide?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks for the reminder...voted and will continue the 2x/day voting


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been voting too!


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

Voted. Twice!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Been voting and have it on my FB page. :chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Ann Mother said:


> I could not get the link uploaded does not it work on Pet Guide?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I couldn't get the link uploaded to my FB page ... but, now it is ... because I went to Sue's FB page ... and then shared it on my FB page.

I just voted two times in a row. Will vote again tomorrow.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

It's after midnight and I voted again! Three times in less than two hours ... I feel as though I am cheating. LOL


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I voted twice so far and shared on fb....go Chip!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I just voted again too  !


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I vote daily. So want Chip (the Farm Dog) to win!!! This would be awesome for Maltese and especially awesome for Maltese Rescue.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hmmm ... I just voted again. The vote total was 2,541. It remained the same after I voted.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

It stays the same if you aren't eligible to vote again yet...I keep trying too. I get one in the morning and one in the evening that actually move the count up.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

2665! Just voted 

Wow! The leader has over 10,000 votes!


----------



## CotatiMalteseFoster (May 14, 2013)

Is everybody voting for Chip - The Maltese Farm Dog??? He's working real hard to get into the TOP 10 in that Modern Dog Magazine Cover Photo Contest. If he wins he will tell everyone about American Maltese Association Rescue. We're thrilled that he's doing so well in the contest. Everybody, Please keep voting twice a day until July 2 at midnight. Please?????


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I keep voting !!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Chip is the cutest and most articulate and best dressed--well, he's "au naturel" in his contest picture :innocent: 

And he's a Maltese! :wub:

Let's all vote so that he and the American Maltese Association Rescue get the attention all that deserves--in the Modern Dog Magazine! :chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Done! He is so cute. :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Voted


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Please vote as often as you can. We are in a battle for 10 place, just to get Chip in the Modern dog magazine.
I know we have lots of members that can put us over the top or keep us in the tenth place.
Go Chip :chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Please vote as often as you can. We are in a battle for 10 place, just to get Chip in the Modern dog magazine.
> I know we have lots of members that can put us over the top or keep us in the tenth place.
> Go Chip :chili:


I am still voting. I have Chip on my FB page ... but, I have to try and move him up to the top again!  I think he is so cute ... I love him!:wub::wub:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

voted


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I keep voting and have it on fb too...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bumping up. If you can please vote as often as possible. You can vote every 12 hours and sometimes on different devices.
PLEASE help us beat the Corgi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CotatiMalteseFoster (May 14, 2013)

Have you voted for Chip - The Maltese Farm Dog today? 

He's trying to win that Modern Dog Magazine Cover Photo Contest. If he wins he will use this opportunity to tell the world about American Maltese Association Rescue, and how they save sick, abandoned, injured, and homeless Maltese.

It is real easy. It only takes 2 clicks twice a day for the next couple of weeks. Here’s how. 1) Just click on the link below in this message, and 2) click on the red “Vote For Me!” button. That's it. You can vote every 12 hours, and you can vote from each of your smart devices.

Here's that link: Chip - The Maltese Farm Dog | Modern Dog magazine
And after you vote, if you could please SHARE with others who would vote, I sure would appreciate it. You can share via email, and on other social sites, online forums, like Twitter, Instagram, YouTube, Facebook Groups, Yahoo Groups, etc.

Thank you for listening.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Its now at 11,000, but just 100 ahead of the Corgi.
Thanks for helping.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Its now at 11,000, but just 100 ahead of the Corgi.
> Thanks for helping.


11,221 ... I just voted again!:chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Up to 11,369 votes! I just voted again!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow, You go Marie. Your hours ahead so got your night time vote in. Many thanks for helping Chip.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Wow, You go Marie. Your hours ahead so got your night time vote in. Many thanks for helping Chip.


I seem to be getting in at least two votes a day! :chili:

When is the contest over, Edie? And, would this make Chip #1 with the current votes?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

No, Maybe number 9, but will get him in the Magazine. No money involved just good PR for Rescuing a dog.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> No, Maybe number 9, but will get him in the Magazine. No money involved just good PR for Rescuing a dog.


Well, nine is great, too! I think Chip will get in the magazine. We should make sure this thread is bumped up as much as possible though. I tend to read the forums going to *Active Topics* ... however, one can get down to the bottom of the list pretty fast and then miss threads.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bump.,Bump


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Bump.,Bump


Bumpity, Bump


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

11444:chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

11,479:chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

11510 and 11511! It let me vote twice!  He's # 10 right now....we need more votes!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Just voted again.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Voted


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

11,568. Wally is close behind Chip ... so, we need to step up those votes.

Come on guys ... let's help Chip be a star in the magazine.:chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

11, 605 votes so far for Chip! Please continue to vote for Chip and AMAR.


----------



## CotatiMalteseFoster (May 14, 2013)

Chip is barely holding on to his Top 10 spot in that Modern Dog Magazine Cover Photo Contest. He needs all the votes he can get, so he can win this for AMAR. Will you help???

Here's the voting link - Chip - The Maltese Farm Dog | Modern Dog magazine

It is real easy. It only takes 2 clicks twice a day for the next couple of weeks. Here’s how. 1) Just click on the link below in this message, and 2) click on the red “Vote For Me!” button. That's it. You can vote every 12 hours, and you can vote from each of your smart devices. After you vote, it would be great if you could share this link with friends and ask them to vote too.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yikes we have dropped to 11th again. The Corgi is surging ahead with 400 votes last night and leaving us 3 behind right now. Vote if you can and share.
Really could use SM's help in this with so many members.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

11670! :chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

11,722. :chili:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just moved back to 10th place, by 40 some votes. 
What a nail biter this is and 6 more days to go. Be still my heart. LOL


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

bump


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

11893:chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

11,905 ... I think it's letting me vote more than twice if I wait a little while ... but, not sure.


----------



## CotatiMalteseFoster (May 14, 2013)

Thank you, everyone that is voting for Chip - The Maltese Farm Dog in the Modern Dog Cover Photo Contest. 

How do we get more people voting? Wouldn't we all love to see a Maltese on the cover of Modern Dog??? And this one is the Spokesdog for the American Maltese Association Rescue, so he wants to tell everyone about how they save the lives of tiny little white fluffs all over the nation. 

Here's the voting link: Chip - The Maltese Farm Dog | Modern Dog magazine. When the Voting page opens just click on the red “Vote For Me!” button. That's it. You can vote every 12 hours, and you can vote from each of your smart devices.

He could really use everybody's help.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

12096--but the corgi has pulled ahead again! :smpullhair: So vote, vote, vote! :chili: :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

12, 106


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

12174! Chip is # 11 right now....he needs a lot more votes. If you have a FB page or a page just for your fluff....be sure to share the link on your page!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> 12174! Chip is # 11 right now....he needs a lot more votes. If you have a FB page or a page just for your fluff....be sure to share the link on your page!


I have the link on my FB page, too.

If only more people would vote. :mellow:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Have we given up? Do we give up this easy on SM? Edie, I'm voting again for Chip.:chili::chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

12,515 ... I just voted!:chili:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sadly, we have fallen 300 votes behind. Guess they found a group to for them.
We will keep trying though.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

12528:aktion033:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Sadly, we have fallen 300 votes behind. Guess they found a group to for them.
> We will keep trying though.


Yes, we will keep trying. :chili::chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

12,585:chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

12603:chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

12630! He's in 11th place. KEEP SHARING!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

12725:chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

12,819


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

12897!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:chili:12,902:chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Voted again! don't forget you can vote daily.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bump.. You can vote twice a day, every 12 hrs. We have fallen way behind 
now and really need your help. PLEASE VOTE TWICE A DAY.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Bump.. You can vote twice a day, every 12 hrs. We have fallen way behind
> now and really need your help. PLEASE VOTE TWICE A DAY.


I am voting twice a day. I will be so disappointed if Chip doesn't move up to at least tenth place.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just voted again ... 13, 157.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Please keep voting...it's about supporting rescue!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Please keep voting...it's about supporting rescue!


Exactly ... it's about rescue.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

13172!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

13,654.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

13919! He's in 11th place right now!

http://moderndogmagazine.com/coverdog/entry/chip-maltese-farm-dog


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

14.059 Just voted again.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

14566! 11th place right now.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

14619 now. Voted


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't...this morning the check mark goes in, but the numbers aren't increasing, hmmmmm


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The contest must be over. It didn't take my vote either. Chip is in 11th place.

Oh, well ... Chip is a winner in our eyes. :chili:

So are you, Earth Angel Edie ... and, all of AMAR.:grouphug:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks like it ended at Noon PST. Thanks to everyone who tried to help Chip!


----------



## CotatiMalteseFoster (May 14, 2013)

Only ONE and a HALF days left to vote for Chip - The Maltese Farm Dog in the Modern Dog Cover Photo Contest. Our goal is to reach 16,000 votes by midnight tomorrow, Wednesday, Pacific time. You can vote twice a day from every smart device, at this link: Chip - The Maltese Farm Dog | Modern Dog magazine 

Chip is an AMAR rescue and the AMAR Spokesdog.

Will you please help him, so he can help AMAR and Maltese across our nation??? Pretty Please???


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

15,094! It let me vote this time. We are catching up! Please, please vote!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

15126! I was off all day long thinking today was the 2nd. It's great to be wrong because now we can keep voting. Go Chip!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just checked and Chip is only 170 votes behind right now!:chili: We can do it ... yes,we can!:chili:

Please, please vote!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thats right Marie, Please help us get to ninth place. Chip is so worth it and getting the rescue story out. Another Maltese is in this too, but way ahead of Chip. PLEASE Vote, Vote, Vote. It ends in one day.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Edie, I checked a few minutes ago and Chip was #10! And, he was only 29 votes away from the other pup! 

Although we want to go for #9 ... doesn't #10 make it into the magazine, too?

I just posted on my FB page again, too ... so, hopefully, that will help.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

15489:chili:


----------



## CotatiMalteseFoster (May 14, 2013)

Voting for Chip - The Maltese Farm Dog in that Modern Dog Cover Photo Contest ends at NOON, today, Wednesday, July 2!!! Please vote this morning as much as you can. 

Chip - The Maltese Farm Dog | Modern Dog magazine

Oh, and that's noon Pacific time. East Coast voters can vote until 3:00 PM their time. 

The race is VERY tight. Every single vote is vital. Please help AMAR by voting for Chip???


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

15676 :aktion033:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

15,874!! :chili::chili:

A few minutes ago, I think Chip was close to just 83 votes away from 9th place!!

And, it's getting closer to the deadline on the east coast ... so, please, please keep on voting! We can do it ... yes, we can!! :chili::chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

16013! 9th place but only by 1 vote! Keep voting!!!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yippee, We are doing it. Keep it going !!! Great job everyone. :chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

16126!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

16,179 ... Yay!!!

That was the count as of about four minutes ago! And, Chip is in 9th place!!! Yay!!!:chili::chili:

There is three hours left for the west coast to vote, right?? If so, we need to keep the votes coming in then ... because Wally, the dog in tenth place, is not far behind in votes.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It's closed now (closed at noon Pacific Time on the west coast) but Chip's supporters did a fantastic job! :cheer:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Way to go Chip! 9th place! Great job everyone  !


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank-You Spoiled Maltese Ladies and Gents !!! Couldn't have done it without you. No money or donations are involved with this contest, just hoping we get the publicity to get the word out on the plight of so many dogs that suffer in the mills or are dumped in shelters. So many think Maltese don't end up in shelters or are in mills etc. . I hope it was a little fun trying to win the race with Wally the dog and we did win that one.


----------

